# Regeneration of bite!



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that have not seen it, here is a link.
Also, I presently have a large 8 inch P. nattereri that was severely bitten 3 weeks ago. The entire wound developed fungus and I used a forceps to remove the growth. While bits of flesh and muscle came off with the scraping and removal of fungus, the fish is now in recovery. I used salt ( 1 TBS per 10g) at the first week of treatment and tetracycline. I then performed 5% water changes every 2 days after the first week of treatment. As seen in the photo (taken today), the fish is healing quite nicely.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranhas have amazing regenerative powers. I learned that from my cariba. They had horrible bites when I recieved them. So bad I didn't know if the dorsal fins were going to grow back, but sure enough they did. I really wish I could have taken before and after pictures.
~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice.........

Do you have any experiance, with tails being completely bitten off, and the fish survives the first few days, will it grow back??? Do you know about this Frank??

I had a piraya ,the old tail attack, and vurtually no tail left, the fish survived the firts few days, the wound fungused, I removed all this, and the tail was gone.

I chose to euthinize the fish,my thought was the tail would never grow back, fish was alive 2-3 days after attack.

View attachment 71668


this fish survived for 3 days, after 24 hours with melafix and salt the tail rotted off completely, I removed all the fungus, and fish was still alive.......just wondering if that is permanant, or if you would even know.........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 02:18 PM
> Nice.........
> 
> Do you have any experiance, with tails being completely bitten off, and the fish survives the first few days, will it grow back??? Do you know about this Frank??
> ...


Each fish is different. In the case of tails being bit off completely, if the hypural plate is gone (the boney part where the tail begins), then chances are the fish will have a stub for most of its life. I have read in a few cases the fin does regenerate, but often deformed. If the fish cannot stay upright then its better just to euthanize the fish that have it suffer. Always segregate damaged fish for treatment otherwise it will be eaten by its more powerful uninjuried relatives.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Check out this thread Frank of a guy whos  P got beat up pretty bad and is recovering.

Regeneration


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Check out this thread Frank of a guy whos P got beat up pretty bad and is recovering.
> 
> Regeneration
> [snapback]1142926[/snapback]​


That is amazing


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My tern suffered a few nasty bites to his face leaving almost his entire lower jaw exposed, and 1/2 his upper lip was hanging by a flap.

Within a month it completely healed and you can't even tell he was injured.

It is absolutely amazing how well these guys can regenerate themselves


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I hope my Piraya can regenerate like those other p's









View attachment 73148


View attachment 73149


----------

